# PMs



## raindog (30 Apr 2012)

I've not sent a PM since the new software's been installed and I can't figure how to do it. Clicked on someone's name just now and there was a panel saying "write something" so I did and sent it, but that's not a PM is it? Can't we just have a small "PM" button somewhere like on every other forum I post on? 
help!


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Apr 2012)

Click on someone's avatar, and a panel pops up.
Click on 'Start a conversation' to send a PM.


----------



## raindog (30 Apr 2012)

Thanks Doctor - have it sussed now, but why 'start a conversation' and not 'send pm' ? 
Oh well.

While I'm here, what the hell is the "Recent Status Updates" panel all about? Not that it matters really.


----------



## Shaun (30 Apr 2012)

raindog said:


> Thanks Doctor - have it sussed now, but why 'start a conversation' and not 'send pm' ?
> Oh well.
> 
> While I'm here, what the hell is the "Recent Status Updates" panel all about? Not that it matters really.


 
Because other people can be invited into the conversation they're no longer strictly private, so the new phrasing is *Personal conversation* (but don't worry, everyone still calls them PM's  ).

Status updates are short snippets people can post on their profile page, similar to Facebook and Twitter. You can see the latest ones on the homepage (right sidebar) and they are shown when you visit someone's profile page. They're quite handy when you want to make a quick comment that you don't feel warrants a thread of its own.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## raindog (30 Apr 2012)

OK, thanks Shaun


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Apr 2012)

Admin said:


> Status updates are short snippets people can post on their profile page, similar to Facebook and Twitter. You can see the latest ones on the homepage (right sidebar) and they are shown when you visit someone's profile page. They're quite handy when you want to make a quick comment that *you don't feel warrants a thread of its ow*n.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


 
Nothing I've ever posted warrants a thread of its own!!!!!!! !! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## raindog (1 May 2012)




----------

